# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Photographing hex tanks



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey photographic know-it-alls!

Reference picture - Sorry quality sucks but it shows my annoyance with this tank

















Is there a 'good' way to photograph small hex tanks? See how the dwarf gourami seems to be in 4 different places at once... Is there some way to reduce those reflections?

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## imported_drgonzo (Feb 17, 2004)

hexes are a chalange, this a 60 gal we donated to the local high school. by backing off a bit i think it knoched down some of the reflectiveness.
skip

the crux of the biscuit is the apostrophe' Frank Zappa


----------

